# Info par produktiem >  PCB

## efi

Piedāvāju pēc klienta shēmas uzprojektēt PCB, ka arī izgatavot (piemēram te "http://www.brandner.ee/") un samontēt.

----------


## Delfins

nu un cik tur piķo 10x10cm plate [SMD/QFP] ?

----------


## defs

Tas jau tas interesantākais-pašam kaut ko uztaisīt,citādi nebūs ar ko lielīties,sak-par to tik un tik samaksāju...
...bet katra ziņa labi vien ir,ka kāds kādreiz var kaut ko piedāvāt,jo ne jau viss katram pa spēkam.

----------


## efi

> nu un cik tur piķo 10x10cm plate [SMD/QFP] ?


 Tur ir kalkulātors.

----------


## Delfins

neredzu bez jelkādas reģistrēšanas... tīri intereses pēc.

----------


## efi

> neredzu bez jelkādas reģistrēšanas... tīri intereses pēc.


 Ļoti aptuveni, četri slāņi 1.0 dm²
  5 gab. 33 EUR par vienu plati
10 gab. 19 EUR par vienu plati
30 gab. 10 EUR par vienu plati

----------

